# 38/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Mar 7, 2011)

I missed yet another one and really had a great barn for that theme, too! Oh well, life goes on I guess. 

This week's theme is:

OLD TRUCKS

Let's define "old" as pre-1980... It can be a nice restored truck, or a rough, rusting away truck. Just find a truck 1979 or older and get a shot. Besides old barns, old trucks are my second favorite thing to find/see.  

Remember, your shot has to be taken during this weeks challenge time frame (between now and next Monday @ 8:00 PM). No old photos from your archives. Also, see the rest of the rules HERE.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey now 1979 ain't old!

BTW...if you need me to remind you on how to turn your camera on shoot me a PM!


----------



## stev (Mar 8, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Hey now 1979 ain't old!
> 
> BTW...if you need me to remind you on how to turn your camera on shoot me a PM!


79 is a dinosaur.


----------



## stev (Mar 8, 2011)

The 47 chevrolet


----------



## Lee Woodie (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweet Stev do you drive it much


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 8, 2011)

That is a clean lookin' Chevy!  Good one!


----------



## papasmurff (Mar 8, 2011)

Does this count  I made this for my 3 year old nephew


----------



## Browtine (Mar 8, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Hey now 1979 ain't old!
> 
> BTW...if you need me to remind you on how to turn your camera on shoot me a PM!



Maybe you could remind me where it is to begin with...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 9, 2011)

stev said:


> The 47 chevrolet


 

Nice shot of a COOL lookin truck stev 


papasmurff said:


> Does this count  I made this for my 3 year old nephew


 
Well it looks older then an 80 to me   NIce job on the shot and the makin of it 


Browtine said:


> Maybe you could remind me where it is to begin with...


 

Chris just go to the last place you'd look it'll save ya some time    Everybody know it's always in the last place you look for it 

Still lookin for my shot even though I got the old 70 ford I've used it before so I need a different target


----------



## Crickett (Mar 9, 2011)

papasmurff said:


> Does this count  I made this for my 3 year old nephew



Ha Ha That's cute!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 9, 2011)

Browtine said:


> Maybe you could remind me where it is to begin with...




You mean you've lost both of them?


----------



## Browtine (Mar 9, 2011)

Crickett said:


> You mean you've lost both of them?



Nah, I sold the 40D. I know where the other one is, but haven't even taken it out in so long it's pathetic. The side portrait thing has flopped. Everyone wanted the free stuff, but didn't want to BUY anything. Can't stay in business like that. Maybe bad timing. Maybe something will work out later on with it...


----------



## Crickett (Mar 9, 2011)

Browtine said:


> Nah, I sold the 40D. I know where the other one is, but haven't even taken it out in so long it's pathetic. The side portrait thing has flopped. Everyone wanted the free stuff, but didn't want to BUY anything. Can't stay in business like that. Maybe bad timing. Maybe something will work out later on with it...



I'm just giving you a hard time you know that.  I didn't know you sold the 40D. Maybe you will get a chance to get the other one out & get a shot for this weeks challenge.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 9, 2011)

Crickett said:


> I'm just giving you a hard time you know that.  I didn't know you sold the 40D. Maybe you will get a chance to get the other one out & get a shot for this weeks challenge.



Hope so. Got a good truck in mind.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow this post had slid way down the list so figured I'd better get out and do a bit of MUSHIN and bring it back up to the top (well at least for a while )  I found 2 old trucks not sure of their age but sure they meet the requirements and picked this one as my best shot.


----------



## cornpile (Mar 11, 2011)

*Old Mack*


----------



## Crickett (Mar 11, 2011)

Great shots y'all!


----------



## carver (Mar 13, 2011)

*'49 Studebaker*


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 13, 2011)

Old blue Ford


----------

